# Windows explorer not responding at startup



## utkarsh007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys i am unable to figure out the solution to my problem.When i log on to my acc, my windows explorer after a short while hangs and becomes not responding. At this instant i can do nothing i mean i can't even move the cursor. This happens only with my account . My ntbtlog.txt is :

ntbtlog

My pc config is:

Win 7 ultimate 32bit
2gb ram
250gb hdd
nvidia 8400gs
core 2 duo


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Boot in safe mode, see if it hangs, if not then a driver or service or start up program is culprit.

PS: You need to press F8 during boot to select safe mode and boot into it.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> Boot in safe mode, see if it hangs, if not then a driver or service or start up program is culprit.
> 
> PS: You need to press F8 during boot to select safe mode and boot into it.




Works fine at startup...
which prog is causing this??
any idea????
as there are many drivers unable to load at startup in the log file....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

Use MSCONFIG > Windowskey+R>Msconfig >Selective Startup>uncheck the option Load startup items> Restart and see if the problem persists


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:
			
		

> Works fine at startup...
> which prog is causing this??
> any idea????
> as there are many drivers unable to load at startup in the log file....


When did ya noticed that. Remember what you installed just before this problem. That could be culprit.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> When did ya noticed that. Remember what you installed just before this problem. That could be culprit.



i dnt remember coz at its initial stage sometimes it hanged while sometimes works fine so dont know the culprit


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

@utkarsh, what security program are you using? firewall, antivirus, antispyware. list all.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 6, 2011)

windows defender
microsoft security essentials
windows firewall


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Well then try disabling all unnecessary programs from startup. Disable all except system processes and see what happens.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well then try disabling all unnecessary programs from startup. Disable all except system processes and see what happens.





mithun_mrg said:


> Use MSCONFIG > Windowskey+R>Msconfig >Selective Startup>uncheck the option Load startup items> Restart and see if the problem persists




I did uncheck the option Load startup items and it worked fine. thnx but many of mah programs are not loaded


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Now load start up items one by one and reboot, if it hangs after enabling a program its the culprit, it will take time but its the only way.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah i will try that in evening and let u all know


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^ Now load start up items one by one and reboot, if it hangs after enabling a program its the culprit, it will take time but its the only way.



Now That is the only way


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2011)

hey guys now comes a diff scenario. now i when i log in to my acc, a black screen with a cursor welcomes me. I have to end explorer.exe and start it again and then wait for minutes to use my pc. this is happenin with all acc. also system backup cant be used coz it was turned off


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 8, 2011)

Install this patch & see if the prob solves or not
FIX: The Explorer.exe process stops responding (hangs) when you use Windows Explorer that hosts a shell extension that was created by using MFC


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2011)

thnx i'l try

P.S. I already had it but i repaired it but nothin happened. Plz help


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 8, 2011)

So its time for the Trump card do u remember when this started if so try a system Restore on a older date before it 

Note:The programs & softwares u installed after the restoration date will not work


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2011)

arrey i have already told that there are no system restore points. mar chuka hu mai ab


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> arrey i have already told that there are no system restore points. mar chuka hu mai ab


Take out win7 install disk and let it rip.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2011)

no way i can take such a big risk of erasin my data and 1 hr for reinstallation....


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

1) Download HijackThis: *HijackThis - Trend Micro USA*
2) Run it and save the log.
3) Get your log checked at: *HijackThis Logfileauswertung*
4) It will show you some alarming entries. Delete them using HijackThis.
5) Reboot.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2011)

hey ico i am unable to understand what that was. Ny ways my log is as folllows:




```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 03:56:18, on 08-07-2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
D:\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\MPlatform\NokiaMServer.exe
C:\Windows\System32\MSNavgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
D:\Intel AppUp\IntelAppStore\bin\serviceManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Router Setup and Monitor\BelkinRouterMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
E:\nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe
E:\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\MSOSYNC.EXE
F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\GROOVEMN.EXE
C:\Users\Alienware\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Router Setup and Monitor\BelkinSetup.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Users\Alienware\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Alienware\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\Alienware\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Alienware\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Alienware\Documents\Downloads\Programs\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url=*www.yahoo.com]Yahoo! Singapore[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = [url=*go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896]Bing[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url=*go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896]Bing[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url=*go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=*www.yahoo.com]Your Home Page Has Been Changed[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - E:\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - F:\Bit comet\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - F:\OFFICE~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - F:\OFFICE~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Web Test Recorder 10.0 Helper - {DDA57003-0068-4ed2-9D32-4D1EC707D94D} - F:\visual studio\Common7\IDE\PrivateAssemblies\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.RecorderBarBHO100.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DAEMON Tools Toolbar - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zune Launcher] "d:\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinSys2] C:\Windows\system32\startup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NokiaMServer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\MPlatform\NokiaMServer /watchfiles startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSNavgnt] C:\Windows\system32\MSNavgnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intel AppUp(SM) center] "D:\Intel AppUp\IntelAppStore\bin\serviceManager.lnk"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstaLAN] "C:\Program Files\Belkin\Router Setup and Monitor\BelkinRouterMonitor.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [{9FE93394-5C39-0B04-E0AC-63AC153B6BD5}] C:\Users\Alienware\AppData\Roaming\internet\yahoo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "E:\nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] E:\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Facebook Update] "C:\Users\Alienware\AppData\Local\Facebook\Update\FacebookUpdate.exe" /c /nocrashserver
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OfficeSyncProcess] "F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\MSOSYNC.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyApp] C:\Users\Alienware\Documents\Downloads\Programs\conhost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\GROOVEMN.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Alienware\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://F:\Bit comet\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://F:\Bit comet\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - E:\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - E:\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - E:\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://F:\Bit comet\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206 (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: [url=*moneycentral.msn.com]Money: Personal finance & investing news & advice - MSN Money[/url]
O16 - DPF: {C9BEF1E9-21F6-486F-80A2-32D61DE86E5E} - [url]*www.directxtras.com/speaksforitself/download/ms_sapi.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - [url]*platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {E4DFABBD-F5F6-11D3-8421-0080C6F79C42} (SpeechControl Class) - [url]*www.directxtras.com/speaksforitself/download/speechplugin.cab[/url]
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{75BF1AB6-2C8E-46D2-A296-8FA49BEC7446}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{75BF1AB6-2C8E-46D2-A296-8FA49BEC7446}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{75BF1AB6-2C8E-46D2-A296-8FA49BEC7446}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Windows DreamScene - {E31004D1-A431-41B8-826F-E902F9D95C81} - C:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll
O23 - Service: AffinegyService - Affinegy, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Router Setup and Monitor\BelkinService.exe
O23 - Service: Anyplace Control Security - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\Anyplace Control 4\svcadmin.exe
O23 - Service: BitComet Disk Boost Service (BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE) - [url=*www.BitComet.com]BitComet - A free C++ BitTorrent/HTTP/FTP Download Client[/url] - F:\Bit comet\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
O23 - Service: Device Error Recovery Service (dgdersvc) - Devguru Co., Ltd. - C:\Windows\system32\dgdersvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Flexera Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: frameworkPostgreSQL - PostgreSQL Global Development Group - F:/METASP~1/POSTGR~1/bin/pg_ctl.exe
O23 - Service: FsUsbExService - Teruten - C:\Windows\system32\FsUsbExService.Exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: SAMSUNG KiesAllShare Service (KiesAllShare) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Samsung\Kies\WiselinkPro\WiselinkPro.exe
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\srvany.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 12886 bytes
```



ico said:


> 1) Download HijackThis: *HijackThis - Trend Micro USA*
> 2) Run it and save the log.
> 3) Get your log checked at: *HijackThis Logfileauswertung*
> 4) It will show you some alarming entries. Delete them using HijackThis.
> 5) Reboot.



plz use the log analyser coz i was unable to conclude wat to do


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

Remove these entries using HijackThis (after analyzing):



> C:\Windows\System32\MSNavgnt.exe
> D:\Intel AppUp\IntelAppStore\bin\serviceManager.exe
> F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\MSOSYNC.EXE
> F:\Office 2010 pro plus\Office14\GROOVEMN.EXE
> ...



On a second note, your computer appears to be very very bloated. You'll be better off reinstalling Windows or switch to something better - Linux Mint/Ubuntu.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2011)

wat do u mean????

i will try repair install this week. Actually my pc is overloaded with many software's wich i cant remove.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> wat do u mean????


Open HijackThis. Click on Analalyze. Select the above entries and click on Fix Checked.

Have a look at this reference image:


Spoiler



*www.bleepstatic.com/tutorials/hijackthis/hijackthis-scan.jpg



If you didn't understand what I said now, I won't be able to help you further.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 9, 2011)

did what u said but still i am facin the black screen with cursor issue

P.S. i remembr that i installed metaspoilt framework. mayb he is the culprit. m uninstallin it. lts c


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 9, 2011)

Then probably u have two options left go to control panel Backup&Restore Backup ur PC & reinstall the OS or keep running it as it is


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey er1 i uninstalled windows 7 service pack 1 and now erythin is workin fine. But y is this happenin. guys plz help....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 9, 2011)

Disable windows automatic update i guess this happened due to come corrupted/incomplete update install


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

With so much issues better not use it, reinstall win 7.


----------



## rawgeek (Jul 9, 2011)

Refer to following blog post from Microsoft for black screen and white cursor
Windows Vista Boots to a Black Screen with only the Mouse Cursor - Ask the Core Team - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


Also please check if u can boot in safe mode and still have the issue.If you can boot in safe mode then please go to run->msinfo32->save it and upload it here.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

Reinstall your OS ! I will be good for you leaving all these other problems !


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 9, 2011)

hmm i will do reinstallation after 2 days. lts c if problem is sorted out



rawgeek said:


> Refer to following blog post from Microsoft for black screen and white cursor
> Windows Vista Boots to a Black Screen with only the Mouse Cursor - Ask the Core Team - Site Home - TechNet Blogs
> 
> 
> Also please check if u can boot in safe mode and still have the issue.If you can boot in safe mode then please go to run->msinfo32->save it and upload it here.



i will try this and if not works, will reinstall windows.


----------

